

How programs get run - StylifyYourBlog
http://lwn.net/Articles/630727/

======
sanxiyn
The article gives an example of Java .class files and .jar files for a
binfmt_misc use. Another good example is QEMU user mode emulation. With
binfmt_misc, you can detect ARM binaries on x86 PC and automatically use QEMU
to run them. This is how Scratchbox is implemented.

------
Alupis
Interesting article! lwn.net always has great stuff.

Related:

> Linux x86 Program Start Up - or - How the heck do we get to main()?

[http://dbp-consulting.com/tutorials/debugging/linuxProgramSt...](http://dbp-
consulting.com/tutorials/debugging/linuxProgramStartup.html)

